# Best Place for Spanish Mackerel



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Are the Spanish biting anywhere yet, or is the water still too cold? I was hoping to catch some this weekend, possibly in Sand Bridge.

Has anyone had any luck catching them from the surf? Any techniques would be greatly appreciated. 

I have always caught them from the pier in past years, but now my wife wants to go fishing with me, and she insists on fishing only from the beach. For whatever reason, she refuses to fish off a pier!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ain't no spanish around here


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

1/2oz. Kastmaster with a white hair tail:two variants, Gold with green mirror tape on both sides, or the ones that are half silver and half blue. I know thats very specific but I've spent a lot of time in the SB surf trying to catch spanish and the only thing that has worked for me from the sand are those two lures, and when the fish are there they work well. Typically when they are in close enough to catch from the beach in the summer they are working schools of 3-5" glass minnows that are common for that time of year. This quickly rules out the big spoons you wanna throw from the beach for distance, yeah you may get twice as far as a 1/2oz. lure, but you mind as well be throwing a pyramid weight because they are too picky to just snap at anything like a bluefish. That being said if you really want to get into them, grab your Gotchas and hit the ocean piers.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

anyone had any luck with the spanish yet and if so where


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*gee*

now Im shark bait


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

where do you think?  shhhh!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Try fort Monroe, I think they should be out there because there are plenty of blue fish out there and very few of them (correct me if i'm wrong) Thread fins


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Id give Sandbridge Pier a chance.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks guys. I was thinking about sand bridge pier as well



> now Im shark bait


only shark bait if you go in the water or next time you play the skins


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I just picked up a bunch of lures from Bass Pro Shops, and am thinking of hitting the S.B. Pier on Saturday. I will throw out a line for cobia, and cast for spanish to keep me occupied.

Has anyone heard of anyone getting any spanish yet???? 

From other posts, it sound like the water may be too dirty, and possibly a little too cold.


----------

